# Which logo should I replace the Pontiac with?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Holden or Vauxhall?

Lion or Griffin?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What, you can't find any Middle Eastern Chevrolet Lumina SS logos?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got to thinking after my last response that I've never seen a picture of the Middle Eastern version on the Monaro. I've seen the Vauxhall and the Holden but not the Lumina. If anyone else has never seen the here are some pics.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

batmans said:


> Which logo should I replace the Pontiac with?


Don't.

Is it so terrible that it's a Pontiac?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Don't.
> 
> Is it so terrible that it's a Pontiac?


:agree

Why even buy one then disguise it as a cavalier Grand-am, grand prix, Honda etc.

Wait a minute.... Pontiac already did that for them


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Good grief this has to be the most renamed rebadged car ever. I didnt know about the lumina. I Knew about the vauxhall and the holden. But the mid eastern lumina is new to me.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Being for the Middle East, it would also be left hand drive.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Im a fan of the debadged look so id yank em all and have the holes filled.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's funny, when I think of a Lumina, I think of this:









Or this, the renamed Beretta via lawsuit:











Lumina, the first name in performance...


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> That's funny, when I think of a Lumina, I think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree Yeah!! I mean come on name it anything but a lumina. I guess a lumina here is a granny's car or a wedge shaped mini van but a lumina there is a really awesome performance car. Its just kinda bazarr... its like an alternate universe of automobiles in foreign countrys.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The could have called it a Chevelle SS but that might have worked better here than in the Middle East. Maybe not. As bad of a job as GM did marketing one retro performance car with a 60s US muscle car name, imagine what they'd have done with two.....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Or this, the renamed Beretta via lawsuit


I never understood why an Italian firearms manufacturer had a problem with that. (Other than money, that is.) I mean, it's not like they could ever have competed with each other in any kind of way.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

And yet the TV show was just fine...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be B*a*retta not B*e*retta.....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Just bought this:

OEM Holden Rear Trunk Front Hood Grill LION Emblem 10cm : eBay Motors (item 170456184266 end time May-06-10 22:48:22 PDT)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep it as a Pontiac unless you have $10k to convert it fully... Wheels, body kit, interior to RHD, steerign wheel, guagle cluster re-programmed and face plate changed, door sills, brake calipers, fenders, digital climate control, seat covers, shifter, engine cover, ect...

I'm stil yet to see one done right.


----------



## nesie (May 9, 2010)

Hi from Australia,
It was interesting reading this post as a lot of people over here want to change thier monaro to look like a pontiac GTO. 

Mabye we should do some clean swaps of front ends etc...



















Nesie


----------



## nesie (May 9, 2010)

for somthing really different try this.

Holden HSV VY Monaro Pontiac GTO Coupe Bonnet Badge NEW - eBay, Other, Car Parts, Accessories, Cars, Bikes, Boats. (end time 25-May-10 13:04:55 AEST)

it a HSV (Holden Special Vehicles) badge.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

not a rebadged Beretta but it was a Celebrity...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nesie said:


> Hi from Australia,
> It was interesting reading this post as a lot of people over here want to change thier monaro to look like a pontiac GTO.
> 
> Mabye we should do some clean swaps of front ends etc...
> Nesie


I'd be interested, but there is no way I'm shipping parts of my car unless I had the other persons first. Mines a DD and on top of that it would be a PITA if the other person didn't ship their end.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm totally interested.

*Here's my concern:* the Monaro fog lights that are stacked vertically. They are small. Do they work well? What sorta bulbs are they using?

I'm asking since I've invested in converting the fogs to full HID with the ballast and they are very functional.

The fogs don't seem to be bright. If they can be replaced with an after market HID with ballast then I'm a happy camper.










Also, I have tails and the rear GTO insert for sale soon.


----------



## nesie (May 9, 2010)

you are right it is a big risk. i would not want to remove my parts without having the replacement parts right there ready to swap over.

Its a classic grass is greener on the other side scenario but, isnt it.

I must admit our fog lights are not the best.... I dont know about replacements as i hardly use them...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Nesie, do you know anyone in Australia that are interested in a set of these tail lights:










in exchanged for these:










They are already off the car and undamaged.


----------



## nesie (May 9, 2010)

Gday Batmans
Let me know how much and I will put the word out for you.


I already have the same.


----------



## nesie (May 9, 2010)

I just realised we need an amber section for our blinkers, so they wont be legal here im sorry mate.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

What do u mean amber?

The light bulbs blink amber on one of the 2 white lenses.

I just want to do an even trade. We can sort out details once I have an interested swapper.


----------

